# Free movement Third Country long term residents



## Keri22 (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't know where the stick went, so I post this here.

This report from the EU Commission, starting at page 7, provides a review of issues arising under the free movement of third country long term residents Directive.

There will be some new proposals this year to help ease some of the difficulties.

https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/PDF/?uri=CELEX:52019DC0161&from=EN

See also, this article from EU laws you need to watch on residence and voting rights - Europe Street News


----------

